# Lobster Claw advice



## BB-que (Dec 16, 2021)

I got a bag of lobster claws from Costco.  Thing is they’re scored.  Any thoughts on how to “cook” best considering the shell is already scored?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

Are you sure the label does not already say they are cooked, they look like they are

David


----------



## BB-que (Dec 16, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Are you sure the label does not already say they are cooked, they look like they are
> 
> David


Yeah that’s why I put it in parenthesis, wondering how people would heat up.  Thinking steaming beat just bored and curious


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 16, 2021)

A boiling pot of heavily seasoned water salt/crab boil or old bay......

Or pull the meat and poach in clarified butter.......

PS you are only heating them up as they are pre-cooked.....you can also just eat them cold with cocktail sauce....One of the hotels in Vegas serves a 2 ft tower (cold) of lobster claws like this with cocktail sauce.....It is the bomb!

Edit some more...
Or dropped in some alfredo and over pasta....PS, I want some NOW!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

I just did a close up of the picture and it says cooked frozen lobster

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

Just thaw out and eather eat cold, my wife loves it that way better in a nice bun of sorts . Or you could lightly steam, or light fry in butter

David


----------



## BB-que (Dec 16, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Just thaw out and eather eat cold, my wife loves it that way better in a nice bun of sorts . Or you could lightly steam, or light fry in butter
> 
> David


Yeah thanks I think that’s what I’ll do actually, I prefer my Ling crab legs chilled as well.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> A boiling pot of heavily seasoned water salt/crab boil or old bay......
> 
> Or pull the meat and poach in clarified butter.......
> 
> PS you are only heating them up as they are pre-cooked.....you can also just eat them cold with cocktail sauce....One of the hotels in Vegas serves a 2 ft tower (cold) of lobster claws like this with cocktail sauce.....It is the bomb!




Civil it's already cooked, 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

BB-que said:


> I prefer my Ling crab legs chilled as well.



My wife loves Lobster , but next day cold with mayo and chives like a Lobster salad . She's in heaven. lol

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 16, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Civil it's already cooked,
> 
> David


Yup, the crab boil pot is just to warm and season it if you want it hot.....butter poach same thing.   In Maine they would pull it mix with mayo and other things and eat it on a roll......(just like you noted how your wife likes it)


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> In Maine they would pull it mix with mayo and other things and eat it on a roll......(just like you noted how your wife likes it)



Yes us and Maine are next door neighbours, and the fishery's are about the same . 

David


----------



## Nate52 (Dec 16, 2021)

Pull them from the shells and chop them into nickel diameter chunks, heat them on a skillet or flat top in butter, and add a light dusting of paprika to knock down the sweetness. Serve hot in a toasted split top style hot dog bun.

Never been a fan of the cold lobster rolls.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2021)

Either steamed or as you said mayo, Chives? try some chopped up celery and a dash of lemon juice in the mayo.

Most of the time we steam them hot


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

My question is how is the best way to remove the meat? I cover them with a towel and hit them with a hammer, gently, to break the shell. Is there a better way?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> My question is how is the best way to remove the meat? I cover them with a towel and hit them with a hammer, gently, to break the shell. Is there a better way?



Nut crackers something like these

Amazon.com: Chef Craft Classic Nut Cracker with Picks, 6.75 inch, Stainless Steel: Home & Kitchen


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 16, 2021)

BB-que said:


> I got a bag of lobster claws from Costco.  Thing is they’re scored.  Any thoughts on how to “cook” best considering the shell is already scored?
> View attachment 519196


Do not touch them, I'm on my way....


----------



## BB-que (Dec 16, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> Do not touch them, I'm on my way....


Ha, thinking lobster Mac n cheese Sunday.   Sounds like a winner


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 16, 2021)

BB-que said:


> Ha, thinking lobster Mac n cheese Sunday.   Sounds like a winner


I will be there!! :)


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2021)

BB-que said:


> Ha, thinking lobster Mac n cheese Sunday.   Sounds like a winner



Yahtzee!! I'll amp it up by smoking it. I love smoked mac and cheese with lobstah!


----------



## BB-que (Dec 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yahtzee!! I'll amp it up by smoking it. I love smoked mac and cheese with lobstah!


I thought about that and maybe I will put some smoke on it.  Only issue I have with smoked Mac is it tends to dry out a bit and lose its creaminess.  I almost think you need to smoke the cheese separately.  Having said that I did make 10 lb of bacon recently so some of that is goin in there!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm thinking I need to road trip to the NE and stop at 

 BB-que
's house on Sunday. Heck I'll bring the brews and cheer for his football team if thats what it takes for a plate.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2021)

I’d eat them cold with mustard sauce, just like we eat stone crab claws.
Just google mustard sauce for stone crab claws. If you can’t find a recipe, just PM me & I’ll give you ours.
Al


----------

